# Any Luck in Upper Tampa Bay



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

There is supposed to be a cold snap down here this weekend, would guess Tampa will see it first.  The UTB is always a great winter spot, just hide from the wind & find the warmer water like you mentioned.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah just found out about the front coming through. Guess I better hit my warm spot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When we went swimming in the pool as kids,
we were told to watch out for those warm spots!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> When we went swimming in the pool as kids,
> we were told to watch out for those warm spots!


No, it was the floating "sticks".


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PmMFaVzbzc


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PmMFaVzbzc



It's no big deal! Ha!

RK - There should be some nice redfish up that way. My fav. winter lures are white or measle (sp) / clear shrimps, DOA normally. Mirrodines are also nice. Good luck & give us a report!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Will do. I've had decent luck with my rootbeer DOA shrimp. Probably going to pick up some of the colors you mentioned tomorrow before I go. Hopefully the weather is decent. I'll be going around 12-12:30pm


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Never going fishing as a cold front's coming in again...it was cold and windy and nothing was hungry (except me). It was pretty outside, though and at least I finally got some fishing in. Saw a couple tailers and even saw a manatee. Had one good hit right at the beginning but then about 3 hours of nothing...just wading and shivering...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's why wet-suits were invented,
fish or dive even on the nastiest days.


----------

